# Fifty Gallon Mbuna Stocking



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I've recently acquired a fifty gallon aquarium and have been humming and hawing over what type of fish I want to stock it with. I am currently considering the possibility of stocking the tank with Mbuna cichlids. I have, however, never owned cichlids before and have quite a bit to learn. After browsing Big Als today, these are the fish that caught my eye the most:

Electric Yellow Cichlid
Snow White Socoloffi (Pseudotropheus socolofi)
Yellow Tail Acei
Electric Blue Johanni

What do I need to know about these fish? Would I be able to fit all of them into a 50 gallon? How many of each species is best? Any input on this would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here a few recommendations from Cichlid Forum. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php

Smaller, Less Aggressive Mbuna Aquarium

Select any 3 species (max 12 fishes): 
• Metriaclima estherae
• Pseudotropheus saulosi 
• Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" 
• Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" 
• Labidochromis caeruleus 
• Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt" 
• Labidochromis chisimulae 
• Iodotropheus sprengerae 
• Cynotilapia afra 
Do not mix any Labidochromis species.

Larger, More Aggressive Mbuna Aquarium

Select any 2 groups (max 10 fishes): 
• Labeotropheus trewavasae 
• Melanochromis johanni 
• Tropheops tropheops 
• Pseudotropheus elongatus
• Metriaclima pyrsonotos

Be very careful filling a tank with Mbuna that will interbreed. Follow the instructions above and you should be ok. 
--
Paul


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Y2KGT said:


> Here a few recommendations from Cichlid Forum.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php
> 
> Smaller, Less Aggressive Mbuna Aquarium
> ...


Really appreciate that link. Thanks Paul.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

Y2KGT said:


> Here a few recommendations from Cichlid Forum.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php
> 
> Smaller, Less Aggressive Mbuna Aquarium
> ...


Very helpful thank you Y2K!


----------

